# dell oem board foxconn ls-36



## gamer101 (Mar 31, 2007)

i got a oem board i do not know what model computer came out of it is sli ready though and it takes a 24pin power connector and well for auxialiry it is 10 pin?? i cant find a connector adapter or anything. or anyinfo really on the board itself i would like to find some info and expecial a power supply to test this board? all help will be appreciated


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The second 10 pin is usually found in the XPS series or the optiplex GX620, it will take a proprietary Dell supply, it's not a very good board and will have proprietary front panel connectors as well, for the price of the supply your better off buying a standard Asus or Gigabyte board and a standard ATX PSU.


----------

